# Toxic broad heads ?!?



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyone out there seen the new Toxic broad head.. Looks very interesting! Suggestions, thoughts, 2cents!?!?!? I'd like to see it in action... or after.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

youtube vid


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

I'd like to know specifics, draw weight, draw length, arrow weight, kinetic energy needed for the bh to function at its best. I typically shoot trad, but I figure if I can shoot it and have successful performance with a bh out of a trad bow then with a modern cammed bow it should be great.


----------



## Rattler Grips (Jun 3, 2013)

Not interested. Smoke Ramcats or Hunor Nimrods. 

They haven't proved it against bone. Those blades then would become a blockage imo


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Rattler I thought you were a Shuttle T man?

TH


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

If you ask me it's another gimmick broadhead. Stick with the tired and true designs. I have seen these come and go in 40 years of bow hunting.


----------



## Rattler Grips (Jun 3, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> Rattler I thought you were a Shuttle T man?
> 
> TH


Was till TT bought them out. I'm on Ramcats staff. I put their 125gr model blades in the 100gr head making it 103 gr and 1.5" cut 3 blade. It puts 300lbers down within 35-45yds


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

TooShallow said:


> If you ask me it's another gimmick broadhead. Stick with the tired and true designs. I have seen these come and go in 40 years of bow hunting.


I agree, it would take a huge amount of Momentum and KE to make these work and almost any bone contact to make them not work.



Rattler Grips said:


> Was till TT bought them out. I'm on Ramcats staff. I put their 125gr model blades in the 100gr head making it 103 gr and 1.5" cut 3 blade. It puts 300lbers down within 35-45yds


Thanks for the tip, I've been thinking of trying this for a while. That gives you the excact same cut as a three blade rage without all of the rage issues. I'm sold on Ramcats and don't plan on moving at this time.


----------

